# Adobe DNG Codec



## clee01l (Dec 7, 2009)

Recently I D/L'd and installed the Adobe DNG Codec. The DNG Codec provides a method for Windows Vista users to view DNG files in the Windows Explorer and Photo Gallery. Even more recently, I discovered to my surprise that the LR development settings were being applied to the DNG. Yes, crops, filters, everything available in the EXIF. It looks like the DNG has been edited. And in a way it has. Apparently the codec reads the XMP section of the EXIF header. The codec the applies those filters to the original DNG and creates a thumbnail for Windows Explorer. I think this is a pretty neat implementation.

Usually, I shoot both DNG and JPEG just to have a quick viewable file for use outside of LR. Now I have less reason to hang on to the JPG and maybe at some point I can stop make an in camera JPEG all together.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 8, 2009)

I expect the codec is reading the embedded jpeg in the DNG and displaying that.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 8, 2009)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=8584.msg58'76#msg58'76 date=126'31138']
I expect the codec is reading the embedded jpeg in the DNG and displaying that.
[/quote]The DNG comes from my camera. The original Embedded JPEG is not cropped. The thumbnail is. I do not think Lightroom is writing anything other that the updates EXIF back to my original DNG.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 9, 2009)

Interesting, sounds like it could actually be fairly intelligent after all. LR can update the jpeg in the DNG file so that it contains the edits but you have to tell it to do it.


----------

